
What kind of spreadsheets have you seen companies using? - leonagano
I got a request from some friends ask me if I can help them fixing or creating new features for their spreadsheets. I thought if I could create a company offering services for spreadsheets. Another idea is to create a product to integrate&#x2F;replace spreadsheets.<p>With this in mind, what are common uses for spreadsheets?
======
leonagano
Was inspired by this post on IH: [https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/what-
kinds-of-spreadsheet...](https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/what-kinds-of-
spreadsheets-have-you-seen-companies-use-internally-to-run-their-
businesses-a968fda00c)

------
tantalor
Is that a joke? Maybe start here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VisiCalc](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VisiCalc)

~~~
leonagano
Why would it be a joke? Just want to know different uses for spreadsheets. How
companies are using it...

